# First dwarf body builder.



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...ttle-woman-body-builder-competition.kpho.html


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was expecting to see Lee Priest.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats cool


----------



## Sully (Mar 22, 2014)

It's official, I'm in love!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol you like them short Sully?


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 22, 2014)

Respect!! She's courageous to compete against taller/normal contestant.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree. I think it's awesome.


----------



## Sully (Mar 22, 2014)

I've got a major thing for short chicks. And I've also always wanted to hook up with a little person. She's the hottest little person I've ever come across. Proportional, no sausage fingers, no Downs Syndrome face, no messed up teeth. Plus she's motivated, intelligent, dedicated, disciplined and pretty attractive. 

As far as I'm concerned, this chick puts a check mark in most of the important boxes. Plus I'd be indulging in one of my twisted fantasies at the same time.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool.   She looks good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 22, 2014)

Super cute.. Wish I could see her show..good find big john..

Glad it wasnt Atom..lol.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

She is pretty and that would be a good match! lol


----------



## Big-John (Mar 22, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I've got a major thing for short chicks. And I've also always wanted to hook up with a little person. She's the hottest little person I've ever come across. Proportional, no sausage fingers, no Downs Syndrome face, no messed up teeth. Plus she's motivated, intelligent, dedicated, disciplined and pretty attractive.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this chick puts a check mark in most of the important boxes. Plus I'd be indulging in one of my twisted fantasies at the same time.




Yeah when you just see her face in the interview you would have never guessed she was a dwarf.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 22, 2014)

Good for her, the beauty of our sport it can apply to almost everyone......72lbs? wow she is a little beauty.  Dorian that was funny.


----------



## ericraven (Mar 23, 2014)

She is hot. Wow. Short or tall. She is very attractive.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 23, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I was expecting to see Lee Priest.



That's just wrong



Big-John said:


> Yeah when you just see her face in the interview you would have never guessed she was a dwarf.



I was thinking the same exact thing:lightbulb:


----------



## mk19 (Mar 23, 2014)

What an ass!  Full size round ass on a 4 foot tall girl.  Nice.

Little hands...  My dick might look big in those hands.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 23, 2014)

hot


----------



## basskiller (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2014)

You know what I notice about that picture? Her smile. Most of the other girls aren't smiling, and if they are it's that fake forced smile. She looks genuinely happy and excited to be on that stage, with a huge real smile. Freaking awesome. And she's got a killer set of legs.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like she got 4th out of nine for her first show..4ft tall body builder Amanda Loy walks away from first competition with trophy | Mail Online


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just want to put it in her fat ass while she stands on a chair- 

Oompah loompa sex slave... I'd take one!


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Looks like she got 4th out of nine for her first show..4ft tall body builder Amanda Loy walks away from first competition with trophy | Mail Online



That's fantastic. I wasn't sure the judges would even give her a real shot. Good for her. And I guess if she can do it, I shouldn't have any fucking excuses.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's one for the spank bank lil' Sully

Pint sized 4ft bodybuilder walks away with first …: Pint sized 4ft bodybuilder walks away with first ever trophy - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here are her results.  By the way it sounds,  it would have been fun to be there. 

4ft tall Bodybuilder Amanda Loy : Walks away from…: 
    

4ft tall Bodybuilder Amanda Loy : Walks away from her first ever competition with TROPHY - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry iron,  just seen the double post.   My page didn't refresh from last night.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome! She's def worked hard for it and looks good!


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 26, 2014)

Would sooooo do her!


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 26, 2014)

If the top of her head was flat she would be perfect.


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it bad that a 72lb, 4 foot tall girl squats more than I do?


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 26, 2014)

Good for her placing 4th. But she's number 1 in my heart.lol


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 27, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> Good for her placing 4th. But she's number 1 in my heart.lol



Aww, what a sweet thing to say


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 6, 2014)

She is lovely looking


----------

